# American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 

Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:

"A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela


So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.
Click to expand...

I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.


----------



## Moonglow

Just like the invasion of Panama all over again..When does the better movies start?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
> *Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.*
Click to expand...

So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
> *Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)
Click to expand...

It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
> *Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.
Click to expand...

Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?


----------



## K9Buck

This dude is either a paid shill or a delusional moron.  Either way, his posts are pretty hilarious!


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
> *Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?
Click to expand...

Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.

Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You can surmise all day long what their purpose is and probably still not get it right.  It's entirely possible it's nothing more than a show of force for the benefit of multiple involved parties.  Unlike you I'm not going to play the propaganda game.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
> *Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.
> 
> Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters
Click to expand...

Civil militia.........


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> This dude is either a paid shill or a delusional moron.  Either way, his posts are pretty hilarious!


How is life with constant saber rattle?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know how far they are going to go and never claimed to.
> *Maduro is staying because of his public support. They know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.
> 
> Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil militia.........
Click to expand...

So you side with Trump on Venezuela?


----------



## Mr Natural

Is Venezuela a threat to us?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody but you and Russia give a shit about Maduro (pronounced: Mad Euro..........)
> 
> 
> 
> It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.
> 
> Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
Click to expand...

Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?  

Civil militia.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Mr Clean said:


> Is Venezuela a threat to us?


According to Obama, it is. In reality, of course not. They just want to be.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means their only real option is war. They can bomb. But the Venezuelan army and militias outnumber the US military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.
> 
> Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
Click to expand...

Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that delusional or is the Kremlin directing your posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.
> 
> Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
Click to expand...

So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phrump is messing with the wrong guys.
> 
> Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
Click to expand...

Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> 
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
Click to expand...

I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........


----------



## Mr Natural

Bleipriester said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Venezuela a threat to us?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, it is. In reality, of course not. They just want to be.
Click to expand...


Obama?

You mean the guy who used to be president?

He’s president anymore, do yourself a favor and let it go.

You’re welcome.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mr Clean said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Venezuela a threat to us?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Obama, it is. In reality, of course not. They just want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama?
> 
> You mean the guy who used to be president?
> 
> He’s president anymore, do yourself a favor and let it go.
> 
> You’re welcome.
Click to expand...

Obama declared Venezuela a national security threat. Simple fact.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> 
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........
Click to expand...

You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.


----------



## Mr Natural

Bleipriester said:


> Obama declared Venezuela a national security threat. Simple fact.



Yeah, so?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mr Clean said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama declared Venezuela a national security threat. Simple fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so?
Click to expand...

So he can take action.
Trump now declared cars national security threats.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> 
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.
Click to expand...

Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......
Click to expand...

There´s a new thread:

Everyone Has Fallen for the Lies About Venezuela


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s a new thread:
> 
> Everyone Has Fallen for the Lies About Venezuela
Click to expand...

From Angelo?  Our newest conspiracy theory nut job........  Really?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s a new thread:
> 
> Everyone Has Fallen for the Lies About Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Angelo?  Our newest conspiracy theory nut job........  Really?
Click to expand...

What is it then that Trump wants in Venezuela?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, unlike you I don't pretend to be omnipotent.........
> 
> 
> 
> You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s a new thread:
> 
> Everyone Has Fallen for the Lies About Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Angelo?  Our newest conspiracy theory nut job........  Really?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it then that Trump wants in Venezuela?
Click to expand...

Nothing that I know of.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don´t need to be omnipotent to realize what the US´ real intentions in Venezuela are.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There´s a new thread:
> 
> Everyone Has Fallen for the Lies About Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Angelo?  Our newest conspiracy theory nut job........  Really?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it then that Trump wants in Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing that I know of.
Click to expand...

Have you already asked the three wise monkeys?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're clairvoyant, another skill I've yet to develop......
> 
> 
> 
> There´s a new thread:
> 
> Everyone Has Fallen for the Lies About Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Angelo?  Our newest conspiracy theory nut job........  Really?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it then that Trump wants in Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing that I know of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you already asked the three wise monkeys?
Click to expand...

There were 4 Monkeys........  







How wise they were depends on who ya talk to.........


----------



## Bleipriester

"Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> 
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
Click to expand...


  Like we wanted Iraq's oil?
The oil we didnt take?


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela


Government solves all problems for the right wing? 

What does "our buddy Vlad" think of this.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’


Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”

Uuuuuummmmmmm............


----------



## Bleipriester

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> 
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we wanted Iraq's oil?
> The oil we didnt take?
Click to expand...

You don´t understand. Uncle Sam doesn´t want to drink the oil, he wants to control it.

Iraq invasion was about oil | Nafeez Ahmed


----------



## danielpalos

Mr Clean said:


> Is Venezuela a threat to us?


only if you consider refugees, a threat.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
Click to expand...

We can only hope. What about Trump´s attacks in Syria? They were not approved.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’


I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Government solves all problems for the right wing?
> 
> What does "our buddy Vlad" think of this.
Click to expand...

I got a thread on this:
Russia’s stance on Venezuela is to prevent color revolution


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can only hope. What about Trump´s attacks in Syria? They were not approved.
Click to expand...

Frump's attacks in Syria?  The ones approved under Obama and continued?  Okay.........


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
Click to expand...

Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
Click to expand...

Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.
Click to expand...


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
Click to expand...

First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
Click to expand...

If you say so tovaritch.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can only hope. What about Trump´s attacks in Syria? They were not approved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frump's attacks in Syria?  The ones approved under Obama and continued?  Okay.........
Click to expand...

Trump directly attacked the Syrian military two times. Unofficial, the coalition has targeted the Syrian military more frequently.
However, Trump´s orders to attack were not approved.


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Government solves All problems for the right wing;

they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves All problems for the right wing;
> 
> they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.
Click to expand...

That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.
Click to expand...

Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can only hope. What about Trump´s attacks in Syria? They were not approved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frump's attacks in Syria?  The ones approved under Obama and continued?  Okay.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump directly attacked the Syrian military two times. Unofficial, the coalition has targeted the Syrian military more frequently.
> However, Trump´s orders to attack were not approved.
Click to expand...

If you say so Tovaritch.


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves All problems for the right wing;
> 
> they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........
Click to expand...

We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.
Click to expand...

You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.


----------



## bodecea

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela


Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the US Congress can do that. *We will not*,”
> 
> Uuuuuummmmmmm............
> 
> 
> 
> Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves All problems for the right wing;
> 
> they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.
Click to expand...

If you say so...........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr. Guaido, you can proclaim yourself leader of Venezuela but you don’t get to authorize US military interventions. Only the US Congress can do that. We will not."
> Dem tells Venezuela’s Guaidó: ‘You don't get to authorize US military interventions’
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.
Click to expand...

Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.


----------



## Bleipriester

bodecea said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........
Click to expand...

- World´s largest oil reserves
- World´s 4th largest gas reserves
- Plenty of other natural resources


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Guaido should have presented a plan to bring Venezuela into the first world; and presented it to the President, first.
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.
Click to expand...

Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - World´s largest oil reserves
> - World´s 4th largest gas reserves
> - Plenty of other natural resources
Click to expand...

BFD.   Why BFD?

The United States is now the largest global crude oil producer - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

Your disinformation attempts are failing miserably..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is already first world and Guaido has no plans. His moves are controlled by the US.
> 
> 
> 
> First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......
Click to expand...

It is what the US does with Venezuela. Now that I have demonstrated it this way, your shocked question shows me you just started to realize what this policies mean for the Venezuelans.


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can we afford socialism on an international basis?  Are there no right wingers to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves All problems for the right wing;
> 
> they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so...........
Click to expand...

Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government solves All problems for the right wing;
> 
> they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you rambling about now?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - World´s largest oil reserves
> - World´s 4th largest gas reserves
> - Plenty of other natural resources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD.   Why BFD?
> 
> The United States is now the largest global crude oil producer - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> Your disinformation attempts are failing miserably..........
Click to expand...

What´s BFD?
And even if the US is now the largest crude oil producer that doesn´t mean they have the largest reserves.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> First worlds have an anti-Malthusian oversupply problem not any third world over demand problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what the US does with Venezuela. Now that I have demonstrated it this way, your shocked questions shows me you just started to realize what this policies mean for the Venezuelans.
Click to expand...

The only thing you've shown is what you want to stay hidden........  Oops.......


----------



## bodecea

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you side with Trump on Venezuela?
> 
> 
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we wanted Iraq's oil?
> The oil we didnt take?
Click to expand...

You DO know that Iraq's oil never goes to the U.S., right?   It goes to Europe.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - World´s largest oil reserves
> - World´s 4th largest gas reserves
> - Plenty of other natural resources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD.   Why BFD?
> 
> The United States is now the largest global crude oil producer - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> Your disinformation attempts are failing miserably..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What´s BFD?
> And even if the US is now the largest crude oil producer that doesn´t mean they have the largest reserves.
Click to expand...

Look it up.  Keep pushing your disinformation BS, it's actually pretty funny to watch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still pushing the invasion spiel eh?
> 
> Civil militia.........
> 
> 
> 
> Militias have played important roles in Syria and Iraq, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  The US is still not interested in invading/bombing etc no matter how many times your Kremlin masters make you post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump wants the oil. You deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we wanted Iraq's oil?
> The oil we didnt take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You DO know that Iraq's oil never goes to the U.S., right?   It goes to Europe.
Click to expand...


  Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government solves All problems for the right wing;
> 
> they just "blame the left" for their left wing socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you rambling about now?
Click to expand...

We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s cut off the US from the rest of the world and see how your shelves are depleting. Let´s also tell groceries to sell their foodstuffs abroad. Let´s then blame it on your government.
> 
> 
> 
> You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what the US does with Venezuela. Now that I have demonstrated it this way, your shocked questions shows me you just started to realize what this policies mean for the Venezuelans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you've shown is what you want to stay hidden........  Oops.......
Click to expand...

What is it?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - World´s largest oil reserves
> - World´s 4th largest gas reserves
> - Plenty of other natural resources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BFD.   Why BFD?
> 
> The United States is now the largest global crude oil producer - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> Your disinformation attempts are failing miserably..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What´s BFD?
> And even if the US is now the largest crude oil producer that doesn´t mean they have the largest reserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up.  Keep pushing your disinformation BS, it's actually pretty funny to watch.
Click to expand...

What´s wrong about my statement?


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make any sense but then again I'm not a partisan insider..........
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you rambling about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).
Click to expand...

I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would blame it on the US regardless of who was behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what the US does with Venezuela. Now that I have demonstrated it this way, your shocked questions shows me you just started to realize what this policies mean for the Venezuelans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you've shown is what you want to stay hidden........  Oops.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.  We don't have a wall building clause nor even an immigration clause.   The right wing alleges to be for capitalism but lose money on public policies like true national socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you rambling about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......
Click to expand...

lol.  in right wing fantasy, you can Always be Right. 

Only the right wing still extols the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues. 

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

The right wing alleges to be Right (simply Because they are on the right wing). 

In Right Wing fantasy, 

the right wing is Always Right.


----------



## bodecea

Bleipriester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   What do we care?  It's not as if they have oil or anything.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - World´s largest oil reserves
> - World´s 4th largest gas reserves
> - Plenty of other natural resources
Click to expand...

Perhaps I should have put down a "sarcasm" note.


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so...........
> 
> 
> 
> Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you rambling about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  in right wing fantasy, you can Always be Right.
> 
> Only the right wing still extols the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> The right wing alleges to be Right (simply Because they are on the right wing).
> 
> In Right Wing fantasy,
> 
> the right wing is Always Right.
Click to expand...

WTF does that have to do with this or me?  You missed your lithium dose this morning didn'tcha........


----------



## danielpalos

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a Capitalist going to Venezuela to solve all capital problems or is Government that is paid for by the People via Taxes?
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you rambling about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  in right wing fantasy, you can Always be Right.
> 
> Only the right wing still extols the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> The right wing alleges to be Right (simply Because they are on the right wing).
> 
> In Right Wing fantasy,
> 
> the right wing is Always Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that have to do with this or me?  You missed your lithium dose this morning didn'tcha........
Click to expand...

not very serious, are you.


----------



## Ringel05

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you rambling about now?
> 
> 
> 
> We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  in right wing fantasy, you can Always be Right.
> 
> Only the right wing still extols the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> The right wing alleges to be Right (simply Because they are on the right wing).
> 
> In Right Wing fantasy,
> 
> the right wing is Always Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that have to do with this or me?  You missed your lithium dose this morning didn'tcha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not very serious, are you.
Click to expand...

Yes and no.........  Other than the comedic factor of the right vs left rhetoric could care less.


----------



## danielpalos

Should we insist the republicans stop complaining about less fortunate illegals?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing bro. But don´t be afraid. There are 100 tons of "humanitarian aid" as a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what the US does with Venezuela. Now that I have demonstrated it this way, your shocked questions shows me you just started to realize what this policies mean for the Venezuelans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you've shown is what you want to stay hidden........  Oops.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There are reports everywhere that "hundreds of thousands" rush to help Guido bring his "humanitarian aid" to Venezuela. More "rebels"? Or just a poor propaganda hoax? We don´t know .
Fact is, however, that a "Free Venezuelan Army" would not need Congress approval, respective, limited support would more easily generate it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should send in the CEO of "In n Out" burger, for capital reconnaissance. Not Government (which solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism).
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  in right wing fantasy, you can Always be Right.
> 
> Only the right wing still extols the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> The right wing alleges to be Right (simply Because they are on the right wing).
> 
> In Right Wing fantasy,
> 
> the right wing is Always Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that have to do with this or me?  You missed your lithium dose this morning didn'tcha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not very serious, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no.........  Other than the comedic factor of the right vs left rhetoric could care less.
Click to expand...

Phrump and his doxy are currently on a holy crusade against socialism.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uummmmm, a Putin special delivery eh.........  Yeah, that sounds like you guys.......
> 
> 
> 
> It is what the US does with Venezuela. Now that I have demonstrated it this way, your shocked questions shows me you just started to realize what this policies mean for the Venezuelans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you've shown is what you want to stay hidden........  Oops.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are reports everywhere that "hundreds of thousands" rush to help Guido bring his "humanitarian aid" to Venezuela. More "rebels"? Or just a poor propaganda hoax? We don´t know .
> Fact is, however, that a "Free Venezuelan Army" would not need Congress approval, respective, limited support would more easily generate it.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be serious..........  That would constitute grounds for court ordered admission to a loony bin.......
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  in right wing fantasy, you can Always be Right.
> 
> Only the right wing still extols the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time
> 
> The right wing alleges to be Right (simply Because they are on the right wing).
> 
> In Right Wing fantasy,
> 
> the right wing is Always Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that have to do with this or me?  You missed your lithium dose this morning didn'tcha........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not very serious, are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no.........  Other than the comedic factor of the right vs left rhetoric could care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump and his doxy are currently on a holy crusade against socialism.
Click to expand...

And that automatically means the US is gonna invade...... right?


----------



## Bleipriester

US-intervention is pointless, Brazil´s vice-president Mourao said yesterday - not for the first time, adding that the Venezuelans must solve this question. Brazil will also not undertake any provocations at the border with Venezuela, he stressed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela


It wouldn’t be at all surprising that Trump would start an illegal war in an effort to aid his reelection bid.

It worked for GWB.

The question is would the American people and Congress oppose Trump’s illegal invasion, as they failed to do concerning Bush.


----------



## Bleipriester

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05
> 
> Trump regime mouthpiece Rogan of the Washington Examiner disabuses:
> 
> "A significant U.S. naval and marine presence is now operating in proximity to Colombia and Venezuela. Whether coincidental or not, these deployments afford the White House a increasing range of options."
> American military power is quietly massing near Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn’t be at all surprising that Trump would start an illegal war in an effort to aid his reelection bid.
> 
> It worked for GWB.
> 
> The question is would the American people and Congress oppose Trump’s illegal invasion, as they failed to do concerning Bush.
Click to expand...

We can only hope. Democrats, however, said, Congress will not approve a war but this was a single person´s statement.


----------

